# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ IONIAN SKY 30/07/2013

## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα Τρίτη 30/07/2013 κατά την προετοιμασία απόπλου του πλοίου της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ IONIAN SKY από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στη αριστερή κύρια μηχανή.http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...5-21&Itemid=98

----------


## zamas

Και οχι μονο !!!!!!!
Εχουμε και συνεχεια !!!!!!!

----------


## zamas

*Δελτία τύπου*   					  	                                                                   ΕΤΑΙΡΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ
                                                                     								  Δελτία τύπου

                                                                 					                                                                    								 								    								   8/8/2013
*Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ IONIAN SKY λόγω βλάβης*
                                   Λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος στην  αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του πλοίου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ IONIAN SKY, το οποίο βρίσκεται  στο στάδιο αποκατάστασης στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι οι  ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων των δρομολογίων, από Παρασκευή 09/08 αναχώρηση  από Μυτιλήνη έως Δευτέρα 12/08 άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη, διαμορφώνονται ως  κάτωθι:
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 09/08:  ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΝ 02:20) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 05:20 ΑΝ 06:00) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 09:10 ΑΝ  09:40) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 10:30 ΑΝ 10:50) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 12:10 ΑΝ 12:30)  - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 13:50 ΑΝ 14:10) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 15:00 ΑΝ 15:30) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ  18:40 ΑΝ 19:20) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 22:20 ΑΝ 23:59)
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 10/08: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 05:20 ΑΝ 06:20) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 10:30 ΑΝ 15:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 19:10 20:10)
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 11/08:  ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 01:30 ΑΝ 03:20) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 06:20 ΑΝ 07:00) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 10:10  ΑΝ 12:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 15:10 ΑΝ 15:50) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 18:50 ΑΝ 20:30)
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 12/08: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 01:50 ΑΝ 02:50) - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (ΑΦ 10:20)


Πηγή: http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1349

----------


## zamas

Ακολουθει και ΝΕΟ Δελτιο τύπου !!!!!!!

----------


## zamas

*Δελτία τύπου*   					  	                                                                   ΕΤΑΙΡΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ
                                                                     								  Δελτία τύπου

                                                                 					                                                                    								 								    								   9/8/2013
*Αποκατάσταση βλάβης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ IONIAN SKY - Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων*
                                   Σε συνέχεια προήγουμενων δελτίων  τύπου της εταιρείας μας σε σχέση με την βλάβη της αριστερής κύριας  μηχανής του πλοίου μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ IONIAN SKY, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι μετά την  οριστική αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα 09/08  από την Μυτιλήνη στις 09:20.
Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου έως την Τετάρτη 14/08 διαμορφώνονται ως κάτωθι:
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 09/08:  ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΝ 09:20) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 12:20 ΑΝ 13:00) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 16:10 ΑΝ  16:40) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 17:30 ΑΝ 17:50) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 19:10 ΑΝ 19:30)  - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 20:50 ΑΝ 21:10) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 22:00 ΑΝ 22:30)
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 10/08: ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 01:40 ΑΝ 02:20) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 05:20 ΑΝ 07:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 12:20 ΑΝ 13:20) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 17:30 ΑΝ 22:00)
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 11/08:  ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 02:10 ΑΝ 03:10) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 08:30 ΑΝ 10:20) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ  13:20 ΑΝ 14:00) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 17:10 ΑΝ 18:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 21:10 ΑΝ 21:50)
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 12/08: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 00:50 ΑΝ 02:30) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 07:50 ΑΝ 08:50) - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (ΑΦ 16:20 ΑΝ 21:00)
ΤΡΙΤΗ 13/08: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ  (ΑΦ 04:30 ΑΝ 05:30) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 10:50 ΑΝ 12:30) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 15:30 ΑΝ  16:10) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 19:20 ΑΝ 20:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 23:10 ΑΝ 23:50)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 14/08: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 02:50 ΑΝ 04:30) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 09:50 ΑΝ 11:00) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 15:10)


Πηγή: http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1353

----------

